# 22-250 - Merry Christmas to Me



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

I just had to get myself a 22-250 as the AR in .223 had too short of a barrel. I bought the Savage Model 11 Hunter. Not exactly what I wanted, but due to the stove breakdown, thats all the money I had left for my gun. Here is a photo of it in it's summer cloths.









Then I made it's winter cloths.









Then made it's scope cover.









All covers are removable (velcro) after the snow is gone. Just have to get some paint for the bipod yet. Going out this weekend to finish sighting it in and then see if I can call in some yotes.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice ! I wouldn't bother painting the bi pod, it'll look like two sticks.


----------



## Dakota Dogs (Nov 19, 2012)

New guns are always welcome - my son got his first (a BB gun) from Santa this year. Don't know who is more excited about, me or my son.


----------



## alclark2 (Dec 6, 2012)

That looks EXACTLY like my rig but I have a Kill Light XLR 250 up top.


----------



## Gus_13 (Dec 27, 2012)

Nice! Congrats on the new rifle!


----------



## Keatts (Dec 26, 2012)

Contgratz on the new 22-250. I had my Remington 700vs 22-250 for least 20 years now.You,love the 22-250.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

I took it out after work and got it on paper. After a few adjustments it was shooting about a 1.25 inch 3 shot grop with the first load of 39 grains of H4350 with CCI BR2 primers and 60 gn Vmax bullet in winchester brass. Was getting dark so I tried the ones loaded with 41 gn and they went at least 2.5 inches higher and had a 4" group. Now I just have to find out what the gun likes the best. Kinda think it will be between 39 and 40 gn. All shots were at 100 meters as that is how the local range is set up.

And your right, I already love the way it shoots.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

alclark2 said:


> That looks EXACTLY like my rig but I have a Kill Light XLR 250 up top.


We can't use any lights in ND or I would have bought one of them too. We can hunt 24 hours a day until March 31st though.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I like the covers.... I am going to have to make some of those!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Sweet, now take off the bipod and get some shooting sticks, you will need to get up off the ground to see...


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

azpredatorhunter said:


> Sweet, now take off the bipod and get some shooting sticks, you will need to get up off the ground to see...


The bipod has extendable legs but gets pretty wobbly. they get up high enough to shoot from a sitting position though. What kind of shooting sticks do you recommend?


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

dwtrees said:


> The bipod has extendable legs but gets pretty wobbly. they get up high enough to shoot from a sitting position though. What kind of shooting sticks do you recommend?


 I have some bog-pod shooting sticks, they're not as pricey as primos shooting sticks, a little paint and camo tape over the red foam:


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

The ones I have work good from sitting on the ground to sitting on a bucket or a chair, they have ones you can stand, with 3 legs, boggear.com, I think that is it... I paid around $45 @ sportsmans warehouse...


----------



## Beerman069 (Nov 20, 2012)

That's a nice rig and setup with the removable white


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

See my thread Savage 22-250 Trophy Hunter package in the general discussions to see how well it shoots after the rest of the sight in was done.


----------



## wv-outdoor (Dec 31, 2011)

Nice looking rig and great caliber. I love mine in the Savage Model 10.


----------



## Savagenut15068 (Jan 2, 2013)

That is a great rifle !!!! Savage does a FANTASTIC job at building the most accurate rifles out of the box at any price point !!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Savagenut15068


----------



## Varmintnv (Aug 17, 2012)

I just bought my son the same rifle in .270 for Christmas. The trigger sux, but that can be replaced easy enuff. We started the barrel break in yesterday, I think it's gonna be shooter. It's certainly showing signs of being a sub 1" gun. 


Life's too short not to hunt coyotes!


----------

